# Seeking K3 case/sleeve with a wrist strap suggestions



## ColumbiaKat (Aug 9, 2010)

I generally carry a big purse/tote every day, with plenty of room for the new Kindle that I pre-ordered and am hoping to receive by my birthday on August 28!  This is my first Kindle, and I will be using it primarily for reading articles converted from PDF files.....

I don't want a "book-like" case for my Kindle - I am looking for some sort of a sealable sleeve/pouch that I can put it in, and then put the whole thing in my purse.  BUT in a perfect world it would have a wrist strap so that at lunchtime, for example, I could pull it out of my purse, throw some cash in the sleeve/pouch, put the strap on my wrist and then walk a couple of blocks for lunch without worrying that I will drop it out of my hands.  I would like something that is designed for the Kindle (with padding inside) And is not plastic-y or neo-whatever-y....And be sort of cute and/or elegant.....Really, I'm a very low-maintenance gal!!! ; )

The one case that I've seen so far that appeals to me is the M-Edge icon -- but the ME logo on it drives me nuts (if only my name were Mary Ellen, I probably wouldn't mind then!).

Any other recommendations for similar sleeves/cases in this vein would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Borsabella.com. No need to say anything more. I am thinking of getting one of these too.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I second Borsabella.com. There is also a wonderful gal here on our Buy, Sell, Trade, Barter board that makes beautiful sleeves. I am sure she would work with you to make it the way you want.


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm hoping to get my k3 for my birthday too -- 8/30.  I'm going to shop around this weekend and try to find something in the stores that would fit, just as a temporary protection.  I love the BorsaBella bags and I might try making one like it, but I worry it wouldn't protect it enough.  I've read some horror stories about Kindles being dropped and breaking so I don't know if that's enough protection.  Long time owners, any advice for a nervous newbie?


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

For a newbie, you could get something inexpensive in the way of a hipster-style purse to have on hand for when you first get your kindle, at Target or Walmart, or you might even already own something that will work. That would give you time to decide how you will like to use your kindle - whether you like reading it naked, or in a book-style case, or a flip case, or just a bag or sleeve. I have gotten a lot of use from a hipster bag I got at Walmart for $9.99, even though I now own a couple of cases and a borsa bella bag.

Another tip - all the kindles ship with a nice thick pad the size of the kindle to protect the screen. I use that pad inside the borsa bella bag for a little extra protection when I dont want to use a case. It makes me feel better about the screen being protected.

I am a firm believer in figuring out how the naked kindle works for you before deciding which case or cases you want to invest in. But it needs to be protected!!!!


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Borsabella.com.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for that Borsabella.com link.  I just looked there and there are quite a few for Guys that I see I'd be interested in.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Cyndi said:


> I'm hoping to get my k3 for my birthday too -- 8/30. I'm going to shop around this weekend and try to find something in the stores that would fit, just as a temporary protection. I love the BorsaBella bags and I might try making one like it, but I worry it wouldn't protect it enough. I've read some horror stories about Kindles being dropped and breaking so I don't know if that's enough protection. Long time owners, any advice for a nervous newbie?


I love my Borsabella sleeves, but I pull the liner out, open the seam, insert some plastic canvas, and then sew the seam back up. It's a pretty easy quick fix if you have a sewing machine, and gives it way more protection.


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

I just realized that the zippered pencil bags from Barnes and Noble would do as a temporary protection.  I've got several (because they're really cute) and after reinforcing it with chipboard covered with flannel it will be a good sleeve and will cost less than $9.


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

Another Borsabella recommendation here! 

Actually, after reading this thread I decided to buy one myself.   I don't want the Kindle cover as I'm waiting to see what M-Edge will offer. I do want my K3 to be protected in the meantime though (I sometimes can't believe what I find in my purse). I also got an additional strap with the sleeve/wristlet so that I can also use it as a small purse by itself.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Until I get a cover I may also use an accessory pouch from Barnes & Noble - one of the Jonathan Adler ones.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

It doesn't look like she's going to, but I wish Melissa from Borsabella would make a smaller case for the K3.  I love her bags, but I want a smaller one to go with my smaller ebook reader.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

lindnet said:


> It doesn't look like she's going to, but I wish Melissa from Borsabella would make a smaller case for the K3. I love her bags, but I want a smaller one to go with my smaller ebook reader.


Actually, I've just been in contact with her about this exact same issue, and she is !!!!!

She will be offering a extra-small e-reader bag for naked K3, as well as a medium e-reader bag to snuggly fit a K3 with cover . She will have her website updated for this by the end of this week. She will not change the size of her roo-bags though, as she feels the little extra-room will allow to put more stuff in the front pocket


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

lindnet said:


> It doesn't look like she's going to, but I wish Melissa from Borsabella would make a smaller case for the K3. I love her bags, but I want a smaller one to go with my smaller ebook reader.


Melissa mentioned in her blog that she's going to make a smaller case for the K3. 

http://www.borsabella.com/bag-blog


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

OH YAY!!!!!!!     Thanks for the updates!!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm not sure, but maybe someone mentioned Borsa Bella to you?

[mhrph... heh, heh, heh]

Her stuff is awesome.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks to the info below, I just ordered the new Borsa Bella XSmall sleeve for the K3 in the Guitar Hero fabric, which I think will look great with the graphite Kindle.  Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

nelle said:


> Thanks to the info below, I just ordered the new Borsa Bella XSmall sleeve for the K3 in the Guitar Hero fabric, which I think will look great with the graphite Kindle. Can't wait to get it!


Yaayyy, congratulations, I'm sure you are going to love it!!! You should, however, be warned that once you start oredering from Melissa from BB, you will keep on going back to her, so this is probably just your first e-reader bag 

I mean, I should know, I just ordered 3 medium ones and one small gadget bag


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, I'm forewarned!


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I received my Borsa Bella X-Small sleeve today and love it!  Melissa made it right away and I couldn't believe how quickly it arrived.  Though I also love the floral fabrics on her site, I decided on the "Guitar Hero" fabric (black with gray guitars) because it will really complement the graphite K3.  Now I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I ordered the mulan roo bag from BB & it's on it's way for my K3. I had heard others mentioned that they love the roo bag. I already have the travel bag that I got for my K1. I wasn't sure if I should have gotten the eReader bag instead of the roo, so, I fully intend to buy another bag. LOL! I also love her medium hobo bag, gadget bags & a wristlet bag. I don't have a cover yet & plan to get 1, especially for taking out. I want as much protection for the kindle as possible. 

Update: I ordered the extra small bag, with the shoulder strap in the Purple Haze from BB - Melissa today. I kept thinking that since the back of the kindle will be different, what if I want to read it naked. I still think having a cover on when I take it out will offer better protection. I think i am leaning towards getting the larger size for my K3 with cover, as well.


----------

